# '73 Traynor YGM-3



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Gentlemen, there are still deals to be had, even with a $1200 RI YGM-3 out there. Last night by chance, i was roaming the local classifieds, and this little gem was listed just as I was looking through Kijiji. I didn't waste a second. Picked it up this afternoon. The best part? $300.










Made in Feb 1973 Traynor YGM-3. All original, right down to the 2-prong plug, and that nice Marsland speaker. The tubes look a little old and probably original too. Cosmetically its in very good shape, and everything works perfectly. I'm happy:banana:

Ok, the speaker gonna go, and gotta fix that power cord. Now throw me some other mods!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Blues Jr said:


> Gentlemen, there are still deals to be had, even with a $1200 RI YGM-3 out there. Last night by chance, i was roaming the local classifieds, and this little gem was listed just as I was looking through Kijiji. I didn't waste a second. Picked it up this afternoon. The best part? $300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Find!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Heritage G12H30 is all you need in that puppy. Put some decent dirt boxes out front and call us in the morning.

CT.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

I was thinking of a G12H. Isn't a Heritage up around $300? I took a look at the speaker, and I think it's a Radio Canada and not a Marsland. I don't remember the RC speaker, anyone know any info?
I wonder which Eminence would be cool? I've read some good things about the Governor & Red Fang.

Oh yeah, where I can get the amp properly serviced in the Toronto/GTA area?

Thx


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Very Sweet score. I'm always on the look out for classic Traynors and Garnets but still haven't really found any others besides an old Garnet Deputy sitting on the stage of a church I played at a few weeks ago. I made the staff there promise to contact me if they were ever thinking of selling it.

Anyways, I wonder if Heritage series is really necessary. I use some anniversary G12Hs and like them. Apparently they take forever to break in nicely though. But they cost about $120.

http://www.steamcomusic.com/avatar/hltnfrm.html
has some nice Hellatone 30s (which are G12Hs treated/broken in by them) on sale for $131 shipping included. I emailed them about a month ago trying to order some but never got a reply. Maybe they sold out 10 years ago and never updated the website.

For eminence, I believe the *Wizard* replaces the G12H, as well as maybe the *Tonker*.

Or, I would be tempted to try the Weber British 1230 with that $5 pre-rola doping treatment. 
https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/
$5 sure beats the extra $100 that Celestion charges.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Blues Jr said:


> I was thinking of a G12H. Isn't a Heritage up around $300? I took a look at the speaker, and I think it's a Radio Canada and not a Marsland. I don't remember the RC speaker, anyone know any info?
> I wonder which Eminence would be cool? I've read some good things about the Governor & Red Fang.
> 
> Oh yeah, where I can get the amp properly serviced in the Toronto/GTA area?
> ...


The RSC (Radio Speakers of Canada) speakers were usually pretty good speakers and some of the were rebranded Jensens (if your speaker still has the sticker on it, look closely to see if the Jensen name is on it.) I have a few RSC speakers and they are fantastic especially the old jensen ones.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Can I just say I'm officially very jealous? My main amp (actually my only right now) is a 72 YGM3 and I desperately want another to go stereo.
I put a British made greenback in mine and it sounds great; although I'm trying out a Tonker in there now. Haven't decided yet if I like it better.
Takes pedals well.
Good score!


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

i run an older model (newer? i never get that right) with the bumpers on the sides, sounds amazing, the hype does seem to be well justified. I've got a cheap alnico replacement in mine, celestion i think. sounds pretty good.

you mentioned where to take it in toronto/GTA... I'm not from the area, but I'd take it to traynor... ?? probably not the cheapest, but could turn into a factory tour if your a talker and if your into those kinda things. heh who knows.. maybe i've got it all wrong...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw that one...almost pulled the trigger on it myself.

Those amps really don't need any mods to sound good. I even liked the Marsland speaker in the one that I had.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

It is a really nice sounding amp. I believe the speaker is an RCS, and it stays really clean.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

The songs in my Myspace link in the signature are all done with that amp with the G12H30, and my usual pedals. The amp loves pedals and sounds really big for a 20 watt amp.

CT.


----------



## Dabluz (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow....great stuff CocoTone.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Coco, great tone and playin!
I got the amp over to Wild Bill, and he's gonna give it a good look over, and add a 3-wire plug. I was going to go with a Hellatone 30, but decided to go with an Emi Wizard instead. Bill suggested a few tweaks that will really make the amp sing.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Sweet! Sounds like a great idea.
I think you will be very happy when it's all ready.lofu


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice score BluesJr! I would be interested in what tweaks Bill is going to do. I happen to have a '75 YGM-3.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, he mentioned clipping the bright cap, doing a few "Marshall" things, and adding a switch to disable the negative feedback loop. It's a toggle switch that in one position leaves everything stock and in the other adds some head room, picking "quickness" and some Vox or VibroKing "honk" as Bill puts it. He's going to use the "ground" switch for it.


----------

